# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Shedding timeline?

## OoohShiny

As I get to know my new little bullsnake baby, I have more and more questions - he's so different from my ball pythons!  So when my girls shed, it's pretty predictable... I notice a pink belly, they go into blue 2-3 days later, are in blue for two days then their eyes clear, shed about 3 days after that. They're pretty predictable. I can pretty much tell you what day they'll shed as soon as I see the pink tummy.

But this little guy is in the process right now and his timeline seems different, and I'm not sure if it's because he's a bullsnake or because he's a baby or what. I noticed his belly going pink on the 17th (which I was proud of because he's a false ghost, his belly is pretty darn pink to begin with!), then he went into blue on the 19th. But then he stayed in blue until today, so four days total, which is twice as long as the BPs. So now I'm not sure when to expect him to actually shed... will it take longer than the BPs, or what?

Normally I'd sit back and observe, but I'm a bit concerned because he refused to eat on the 19th and seemed very scared because he couldn't really see the mouse (he never hisses or strikes but he did that day). I offered the mouse again today since his eyes were clear just in case, but he still didn't want it. I'm just going to wait until he sheds, I guess, but I worry because that could mean 2 weeks or more between feeds and he's just so young, not even 2 months old! I know he'll be fine, but I'd still like to know what to expect if I can...

----------


## jmcrook

Many snakes wont eat in shed. Wait it out and offer after it sheds. Two weeks is nothing, that animal will be fine if it was eating well previously.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Zincubus (09-24-2020)

----------


## OoohShiny

Aw, I wasn't worried really, mostly curious about when I can expect him to shed. Hopefully soon, because he's being a crankybutt, lol, and normally he's pretty sweet. 

I did offer him a mouse today, again just in case, and this time he took it with zero drama. I made sure to offer the smallest fuzzy I had, and he didn't even balk at eating, so I feel better. 

I feel very lucky that none of my 3 snakes are turning out to be fussy eaters.

----------


## Zincubus

> Aw, I wasn't worried really, mostly curious about when I can expect him to shed. Hopefully soon, because he's being a crankybutt, lol, and normally he's pretty sweet. 
> 
> I did offer him a mouse today, again just in case, and this time he took it with zero drama. I made sure to offer the smallest fuzzy I had, and he didn't even balk at eating, so I feel better. 
> 
> I feel very lucky that none of my 3 snakes are turning out to be fussy eaters.


They normally  shed the skin anywhere between a few days to 10 days AFTER their eyes clear abs colour returns ..

I spray daily as soon as they go into shed turn start spraying a couple of times daily when you notice the eyes clear .

You will find the skin days later  in a rolled up , messy ball - usually under one of the hides 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## OoohShiny

> They normally  shed the skin anywhere between a few days to 10 days AFTER their eyes clear abs colour returns ..
> 
> I spray daily as soon as they go into shed turn start spraying a couple of times daily when you notice the eyes clear .
> 
> You will find the skin days later  in a rolled up , messy ball - usually under one of the hides 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yep, I'm doing that! I spray 2-3 times a day for my BPs when they're about to shed, becuase I live in Colorado and it's stupid dry. I'm very conscious of it because I'm originally from Texas, and I figure if I'm uncomfortable and I'm NOT trying to shed my entire skin, they're even more uncomfortable. 

My general rule is to spray tanks every time I put on hand lotion, lol. The BP girls don't mind much, but poor Totoro, he HATES the sky water!

----------

Zincubus (09-25-2020)

----------


## OoohShiny

Well, Totoro shed last night (perfect shed!) so the answer seems to be "two days," lol. He's back to being sweet and manageable, he even gave me his signature nose-to-nose boops a few times while I was checking him to make sure there was no stuck shed. Such a good boy  :Smile:

----------

